# My Penmakers Guild pen



## jssmith3 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi everyone, this is the picture of the pen I entered.  The wood I got from Peter (wood-of-1kind) which is a beautiful purple dyed maple.  I wouldn't have done it except for the constant encouragement from Lou and Scott.
Have a great New Year everyone and be safe.


Janet 

P.S. I hope I stop smiling soon, my face is starting to hurt


----------



## btboone (Jan 1, 2007)

Great job Janet.  The pen looks great.


----------



## txbob (Jan 1, 2007)

Janet,
Nice pen! And congrats on your Guild membership.
txbob


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 1, 2007)

Congratulations again, Janet.  I like my role...stand on the sidelines and lead the cheering! [8D]


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 1, 2007)

I've been wondering what that glow coming from the NW of here could be. Now I know! Keep smiling and congratulations again.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by jssmith3_
> <br />
> 
> P.S. I hope I stop smiling soon, my face is starting to hurt []


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 2, 2007)

Janet,
Congratulations on the guild and the beautiful pen.  Are you going to frame it?
Rob


----------



## jssmith3 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />Janet,
> Congratulations on the guild and the beautiful pen.  Are you going to frame it?
> Rob


I guess I will but I need to build a frame first, maybe some kind of shadow box, how do the rest of ya'll display your?
Janet


----------



## gerryr (Jan 2, 2007)

Beautiful pen, Janet and congratulations again.  I don't know what anyone else does, but I use my submission pen, not everyday, but I do use it.  What else is a pen for?[]


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jan 2, 2007)

Congratulations Janet. Beautiful pen.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jan 2, 2007)

Congratulations on the guild membership Janet. Excellent work on the pen. 
Maybe one day i might do something that good.


----------



## bnoles (Jan 2, 2007)

Janet,

From the looks of that pen, it is easy to see why the guild opened the door wide for you.

Beautiful job!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jssmith3_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know Janet, I've never made a pen like that![]

Awesome work, and a well-deserved honor!


----------



## jeffj13 (Jan 2, 2007)

Janet,

Congratulations.  It is a well deserved honor.

Your pen is stunning.

jeff


----------



## airrat (Jan 2, 2007)

GratZ Janet a very nice honor to have.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mudder (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Congratulations again, Janet.  I like my role...stand on the sidelines and lead the cheering! [8D]



You were leading kimosabe?


Congratulations Janet, you worked hard on that pen and it shows.


----------



## pete00 (Jan 2, 2007)

Janet
as usual great looking......congrats...


----------



## Dario (Jan 2, 2007)

Janet,

I have been wondering when you will submit one to PMG...good that you finally did!  

CONGRATS!!! []


----------



## clewless (Jan 2, 2007)

Congratulations!  Beautiful job.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 2, 2007)

Congratulations Janet, it sure is a beautiful pen![]


----------



## bob393 (Jan 2, 2007)

Congratulations and well done. The pen is gorgeous!!


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Jan 2, 2007)

way to go janet.  that is great news.  i'm very happy to be in such fine company!  beautiful pen.


----------



## Penmonkey (Jan 2, 2007)

Janet,  I don't think there has ever been a pen that you made that I honestly didn't like.  You continue to amaze me.  Congratulations.


----------



## jtate (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice!  Congrats!

Julia


----------



## NavyDiver (Jan 3, 2007)

Beuatiful work!  Congrats!


----------



## rtgleck (Jan 3, 2007)

Very very nice looking,  great work, you have reason to be smiling


----------



## TAld (Jan 3, 2007)

It's BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 3, 2007)

Congratulations, Janet!!! Very nice.[^]


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Jan 11, 2007)

Congratulations Janet, I'm very proud to know you!


----------



## Justdon83 (Jan 11, 2007)

Exquisite! Is that "one Stroke" painting?


----------

